# Key engine mounts or bushings to replace - 275K miles, A3



## GrisleyGrimes (Sep 24, 2016)

Hi Guys,

I have a high mileage ‘06 A3 that I bought new. I love it. I live in cold-weather East Coast climate so I’m sure any rubber bushings or mounts in the engine compartment are hard as rock by now. 
The car is a bit loud and rough on the road, and I would like to try to quiet and calm things down with new rubber / new engine supports. 
I’m interested in recommendations on which ones to replace. I don’t know if maybe there are just a few obvious engine mounts, or whether there are many to consider. 
Thank you very much.


----------

